# Bucket of fun! (A wheel solution?)



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I was doing research on Pygmy Hedgehogs (yes, I know they are illegal in the state of CA *tear*), and I thought their owners have come up with a clever idea for a wheel! They take a bucket, and some PVC pipe for a stand and make a wheel! I'm sure with a little modification (the right sized bucket!) a rat owner could make something just as nice! Here's the link to the first page I found it on; (you'll have to scroll down a bit).

http://www.angelfire.com/wa2/comemeetmyfamily/hhcare3A.html

Here's another page with a little more info;

http://www.geocities.com/hedgiewheels/


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Wooow 8O Thats such a cool idea...Thanx for sharing! :wink:


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't know hedgehogs were that cute! 

That's an interesting idea, I've never thought about making a wheel before. I might try it someday, if I can find/figure out how to make it big enough ^_^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Would it be quiet?


Oh, and I Lllllllove hedgies!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Would it be quiet?


I have no idea. My guess it that it wouldn't be any louder than a Superpet comfort wheel, maybe even quieter, but I I do not know for sure and unfortunately my cage is not big enough to hold one.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

If it's louder than a Comfort Wheel, I'd have to build a sound-proof room to put it in. I HATE that wheel >.<


----------

